
Subversion vs. Git: Myths and Facts - bifrost
https://svnvsgit.com/
======
lichtenberger
Hm, it's somehow not really Subversion vs. Git but more something along the
lines like: Myths, that subversion is worse than Git in many ways.

I would have added some advantages of Git if it's really "Subversion vs. Git".
But a great read nonetheless :-)

~~~
bifrost
I think you're probably right. I've used rcs,cvs, p4, svn and git. I don't
particularly have a favorite but I think git's security model is basically
nonexistent BUT that lack of security basically lead to the genesis of
GitHub/GitLab which are pretty handy.

------
dr_faustus
How about: SVN is incredibly slow, checking out larger projects or commiting
many files can take tens of minutes instead of seconds with git.

True

~~~
bifrost
I don't think thats true TBH. I've worked on some pretty huge projects with
both and I think it depends on the underlying server. SVN does seem to be a
bit more "chatty" to the server than git so its more sensitive to latency. I'm
honestly surprised that the people who wrote this article didn't benchmark...

